# looking for sub in wny



## MattyB32 (Nov 24, 2008)

if anyone is interested in some work this winter in western new york, send me a pm. i have work from the tonawandas down into east aurora.


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

you cant pm yet dont have enough posts.


----------



## BuffaloBlizzard (Oct 8, 2010)

I live in the tonawandas and plow what is it ur looking for


----------



## madness24 (Oct 3, 2010)

I do my own accounts but can use some more work in the Williamsville area


----------

